# Awww How CUTE



## Cryozombie (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello Kitty AK-47








Is it just me, or does this rifle scream, "Hey Kids, Play with Me"?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 25, 2009)

It screams to me "Hey, do some photoshop work with this and an Osama pic"


----------



## tellner (Jan 25, 2009)

Too kewl. There was a company that did AR furniture in all sorts of colors. Unfortunately, they stopped selling the pink and purple. Fortunately, you can Duracote in all sorts of colors. I _really _want to haul out a pink rifle or pistol at the range.

It's like Gene LeBell's pink gi. You've gotta love it. And you have to admire the hair or the sense of humor that lets a guy do something like that.

Puts me in mind of one of the toughest mofos in the Western world. 
He was the pharmacist for several godsforsaken towns in rural Colorado in a day when there was a lot of pharmacy robberies.
It was the 1970s. 
He was gay.
He was out.
He carried a purse.
He lived with the only man he'd had eyes for, the pit boss at the rail yard.
He had a 1911 that he made appear and disappear like magic.
The ivory grips had a scrimshawed Tom of Finland figure with optimistic proportions.

He was fond of saying "My wrist isn't too limp for me to hold onto this .45".

His store never got robbed.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 25, 2009)

tellner said:


> I _really _want to haul out a pink rifle or pistol at the range.


 
I need to do my AK in gold like in Lord Of War... It can be my Dope Gangsta' Bling Bling.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 25, 2009)

I *DID* once consider Duracoating my Glock Olive Drab.....but stuck with the factory finish.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 25, 2009)

Why would anybody do that?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 25, 2009)

Weird!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 25, 2009)

....'cuz I like olive drab?


----------



## David Weatherly (Jan 25, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> Why would anybody do that?


 

That was my first thought.  I think it's a bit distrubing.


----------



## tellner (Jan 25, 2009)

Someone in another forum has diabetes-inducing cute pictures of two little girls of Hello Kitty without irony age. They have pink and purple ARs converted to .22LR. Those are the colors they like. Those are the right colors for their toys. 

Slightly older boys like their toys in black, tan and darkish green. They buy most of the toys from Glock, Ruger and Olympic Arms. So Glock, Ruger and Olympic Arms make most of toys in black, tan and darkish green. It's all about making the customer happy enough to buy more toys 

:shrug:


----------



## tellner (Jan 25, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> I need to do my AK in gold like in Lord Of War... It can be my Dope Gangsta' Bling Bling.



You need fake diamonds. Lots of fake diamonds.


----------



## David Weatherly (Jan 25, 2009)

tellner said:


> You need fake diamonds. Lots of fake diamonds.


 

Don't forget a big gold chain to hang it around your neck.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 25, 2009)

Well here's another version of a Hello Kitty Gun... what is the world coming to??

Could be all the metal parts have been painted but I think it's an all plastic gun...


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 25, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> Why would anybody do that?



It's for when _your daughter_ "absolutely, positively, has to kill every mother****er in the room"



(10 points for getting the movie reference)


On a side-note, my buddy had the slide of his wife's Glock 26 duracoated in that disgusting pink color...but hey, she likes it and carries it everywhere she goes so I guess it's worth it.


----------



## tellner (Jan 25, 2009)

David Weatherly said:


> Don't forget a big gold chain to hang it around your neck.



Nah. The sling needs to be a big ropey gold chain. Platinum sling-swivels. Sights on the *side *of the receiver and barrel...


----------



## Drac (Jan 25, 2009)

*OFF TOPIC POST: *While in the private police academy we had to reshoot one course as a group, most of the students did not own their own firearms so we had to share..There was a male there that made Michael Jackson look straight, he asked to borrow my .357..He moonwaked to the line and said outloud " Watch me girls" and on command he put six dead center in a tight group..He kept doing this no matter how far the target was..When it was over we all amazed..As he handed my gun back to me he said to all of us " When your pretty in the ghetto ya gotta be *BAD*"


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 25, 2009)

Drac said:


> *OFF TOPIC POST: *While in the private police academy we had to reshoot one course as a group, most of the students did not own their own firearms so we had to share..There was a male there that made Michael Jackson look straight, he asked to borrow my .357..He moonwaked to the line and said outloud " Watch me girls" and on command he put six dead center in a tight group..He kept doing this no matter how far the target was..When it was over we all amazed..As he handed my gun back to me he said to all of us " When your pretty in the ghetto ya gotta be *BAD*"


.... speechless.... but not with shock just... shaking my head and not really knowing what to say about that... sheeesh...


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 25, 2009)

tellner said:


> Someone in another forum has diabetes-inducing cute pictures of two little girls of Hello Kitty without irony age. They have pink and purple ARs converted to .22LR. Those are the colors they like. Those are the right colors for their toys.
> 
> Slightly older boys like their toys in black, tan and darkish green. They buy most of the toys from Glock, Ruger and Olympic Arms. So Glock, Ruger and Olympic Arms make most of toys in black, tan and darkish green. It's all about making the customer happy enough to buy more toys
> 
> :shrug:


Know how to sell out of whatever product you're overstocked on?

Paint it black, label it "tactical" and find a roomful of cops.


----------



## Drac (Jan 25, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> .... speechless.... but not with shock just... shaking my head and not really knowing what to say about that... sheeesh...


 
If I had not seen it with my own eyes I never would have believed it...


----------



## tellner (Jan 25, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> Know how to sell out of whatever product you're overstocked on?
> 
> Paint it black, label it "tactical" and find a roomful of cops.



That stopped being funny a few years back when 5.11 added "tactical" shoelaces to their lineup.


----------



## jarrod (Jan 25, 2009)

personally, i think the hello kitty gun is kinda cool.


----------



## Big Don (Feb 7, 2009)

KenpoTex said:


> It's for when _your daughter_ "absolutely, positively, has to kill every mother****er in the room"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Samuel L Jackson in Jackie Brown


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 7, 2009)

Big Don said:


> Samuel L Jackson in Jackie Brown



finally!...thanks


----------



## Big Don (Feb 7, 2009)

KenpoTex said:


> finally!...thanks


Wait! What did I win?


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 7, 2009)

tellner said:


> Nah. The sling needs to be a big ropey gold chain. Platinum sling-swivels. Sights on the *side *of the receiver and barrel...


 

....and a hood ornament from a benze for a sight.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 7, 2009)

Big Don said:


> Wait! What did I win?


10 points...:ultracool


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 7, 2009)

After seeing some blades and folders in pink at our local Excalibur store, I'm not surprised to see a pink AK-47, but I am a little shocked to see the Hello Kitty ...thing.

I suppose there are many adults who collect Hello Kitty stuff, and this would certainly be in there.  I know there are HK toilet seats, HK furniture so ... why not a gun, I guess?

Actually it could be ironically amusing to gun down the bad guys while they're laffin' their asses off at your gun. :idunno:


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 7, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> Actually it could be ironically amusing to gun down the bad guys while they're laffin' their asses off at your gun. :idunno:


 Not to mention the cops when they come to investigate. :lol:


----------



## tellner (Feb 7, 2009)

It might make the prosecutor think twice....

"And THIS, ladies and gentleman of the jury," he says picking up the pink and lavender paisley AR "is the weapon with which the defendant brutally pumped seven bullets into the deceased."


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 8, 2009)

Isn't there an Oregon group called "The Pink Pistols?"  I think it's a gay, lesbian, alternative lifestyle and friends/families-of group supporting concealed carry for said folk.  But I don't think the weapons themselves are, necessarily, pink.


----------



## tellner (Feb 8, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> Isn't there an Oregon group called "The Pink Pistols?"  I think it's a gay, lesbian, alternative lifestyle and friends/families-of group supporting concealed carry for said folk.  But I don't think the weapons themselves are, necessarily, pink.







It's national. Portland happens to have one of the more active chapters. I believe that they are having their monthly lunches/shoots later today. They're not exclusively GLBT; my wife and I are currently inactive members. You just gotta love a group like that. It gives run-of-the-mill anti-violence queer activists a bad case of cognitive dissonance. And when the sort of anti-gay hard Right type who is a touch over represented in the gun community meets them heads darned near explode.

A little confusion is a Good Thing(tm). A lot of confusion is even better.

The guns aren't pink. Duracote costs money


----------



## Big Don (Feb 8, 2009)

tellner said:


> [/quote] I love their motto


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 14, 2009)

Now THIS is a working man's gun! :lol: Probably the civilian version.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 15, 2009)

I got your workin' man's gun right here...


----------



## tellner (Feb 15, 2009)

Gotta say they're more colorful than the old International Harvester .45s


----------

